# Possible Wyoming Region G deer hunt in 2015



## hatch000 (Aug 4, 2011)

Are you a Utah resident planning or thinking about hunting region G next year?

Yes, I'm already thinking about next season. I live in northern utah and I have points that I want to burn for Wyoming next year. I've never hunted Wyoming but I have always wanted to do a high country backpacking hunt. 

I'm looking to find any Utah resident who is in the same boat as me and would possibly like to go at it together. I don't think it would be wise to go at it solo.

If you have knowledge or experience with hunting Region G, that would be a plus. I love to hunt and backpack. I do several long backpacking trips each year in the high country here in Utah. 

I may even consider a region H tag as well.
If you're interested, send me a PM


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

How many points do you have?


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

It's a fun hunt


----------



## hatch000 (Aug 4, 2011)

I have 3 points for deer. I was thinking of applying in the special draw after looking at the odds for 2014. Looks like with 3 points, the special draw gave a 98% odds. You needed 4 points in the regular draw to get the tag.


----------



## rutting (Jul 11, 2008)

I may be interested . I'm pretty sure I have 4 points


----------



## hatch000 (Aug 4, 2011)

PM sent to you rutting


----------

